# Download: Free Update Manager <Keeps your system up-to-date and problem free>



## Kiran.dks (Apr 13, 2007)

*www.bigfix.com/images/logo.gif * BigFix
*
Automatically warns you regarding updates to be applied to your Windows PC


*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Miscellaneous/BigFixSmall.jpg

*Description:*

BigFix is a program that can intelligently detect and correct all kinds of problems on your computer, usually before they get a chance to mess up your computer. With BigFix, you are protected from known bugs, security holes, and problems caused by outdated software, letting you do more and crash less every day. 

BigFix usually runs in the background, monitoring your computer for problems and conflicts. You can be sure that BigFix is running if you see the blue icon near the bottom-right corner of your screen (called the system tray). 

Every day, BigFix automatically gathers information about the latest bugs, security alerts, and updates from BigFix Sites around the Internet. This way, BigFix is always up to speed on the latest problems. 

Whenever BigFix detects a problem, it alerts you by flashing the blue system tray. To fix the problem, click on that flashing icon to open BigFix. 

* Download: BigFix Free Consumer Edition*

*Size: 2.1MB*

Home Page


----------



## nikhilrao (Apr 16, 2007)

Grt post as usual. But Why should we dump the windowsupdate and use this instead


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 16, 2007)

nikhilrao said:
			
		

> Grt post as usual. But Why should we dump the windowsupdate and use this instead



Nice to see the feedback.
Windows update will only download the updates for Windows OS only. BigFix will scan for Windows OS updates, MS Office updates and also update related bugs in your PC. It is totally different from Windows Update. I always keep my Windows up-to-date. I installed BigFix and know what...it discovered more than 10 updates to be installed! Hats off to the manufacturers.


----------



## casanova (Apr 16, 2007)

Thx Kiran


----------



## anandk (Apr 16, 2007)

download link givs me a 404 error !?!?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Apr 16, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> download link givs me a 404 error !?!?



The link is working. Just checked it now. Try in a different browser.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Apr 16, 2007)

Link is fine. Downloading now.


----------

